# Back yard /garden military Bike show,



## leo healy (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi Lads

  Iwas just wondering if it would be ok to post over the next few months a few bikes set out as when i do any shows or vintage meets with all the gear attached, equipment ,weapons and of course the bike parts ,as i get asked a lot as to what bike parts set the military bikes apart from the civil bikes, i forgot to mention these will be German ww2 bikes ,and maybe me Irish BSA /s.
   Im thinking this now as i cant see any shows been organised and im well down the vaccine list so the summer will be gone again plus i do need to get all the crap out a the garage and shed to air it and oil it, plus I thought others could post there bikes also ,would be nice to see some american bikes done out with some gear.
   All the best for now and keep safe! 
   Leo.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, for me anyways, I’d encourage it.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2021)

As they say in Wyoming, gofer it!


----------

